# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Aqualung

## Eddie Sheehy

I've been playing around with this on mandolin and bouzouki. It's the best I can manage for a single instrument - I guess they got a bunch of guitars on the recording. Listen to the song to get the beat/timing. Don't forget to pause the riff at the end to let the drummer have a bash....Have fun:

----------

